# Another Focke Wulf.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Tamiya's 20-year-old kit of an Fw-190F-8 (Yes, that's how long it's been on the "to build" pile). The markings are from an aftermarket Trimaster "Tridecal" decal sheet from 1988, that still worked! The marking are for a 190F-9, but as far as I can tell the differences between an F-8 and an F-9 were, maybe, different props. So what the hell.



















More photos later - I just snapped these two quickly.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice clean build. Cool.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moar pics:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/fw190f8.html


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work as always John


----------



## mhvink (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I LIKE it!


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice! What scale is it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/48. I can''t even see anything smaller than that any more. :lol:


----------

